# What's your favorite Furry pun?



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

I have to admit I love Furry puns. My favorite has to be "pawsome".  Whatcha got?


----------



## Alex K (Jan 22, 2017)

Back in my day the kettle ranch was a joke itself but now look at where yall get all yalls precious precious popcorn!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 22, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I have to admit I love Furry puns. My favorite has to be "pawsome".  Whatcha got?


Honey, you know I'm not a fan. Of any furry puns. But its one of the few things I must tolerate because I love you so much!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 22, 2017)

Puns are one of the things that literally go over my head when a conversation is happening.
"Furums" would probably be my favorite, I guess?


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 22, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Puns are one of the things that literally go over my head when a conversation is happening.
> "Furums" would probably be my favorite, I guess?


Damn you!! Now he has another one!! Aaaggghhh!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

"Howls it going?"


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 22, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Damn you!! Now he has another one!! Aaaggghhh!!


Okami grows stronger with each new pun he learns xp


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

Furtastic and fangtastic(got fangtastic from DuranWolf).


----------



## Khazius (Jan 22, 2017)

"Welcome to the *Fur*ums"


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 23, 2017)

"Furreal?"


----------



## Nekomura (Jan 24, 2017)

"Purrfect" 
"Meow's it going?"
"You gotta be kitten me right meow"


----------



## nerdbat (Jan 24, 2017)

Fursecurion


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2017)

Nerdbat gave me an idea. Fursecution!!!


----------



## Alex K (Jan 25, 2017)

I remember back in my day when teenage puns use to be harmless...

For instance one time I got a bowl of warm water and dipped my brothers testicles into the bowl while he was asleep.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2017)

Alex K said:


> I remember back in my day when teenage puns use to be harmless...
> 
> For instance one time I got a bowl of warm water and dipped my brothers testicles into the bowl while he was asleep.


Huh? I don't understand. You make some............interesting?........post. Are you intoxicated?


----------



## Alex K (Jan 25, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Huh? I don't understand. You make some............interesting?........post. Are you intoxicated?



Well he did better than me on an IQ test so I naturally had to seek revenge


----------



## PoptartPresident (Jan 25, 2017)

Alex K said:


> I remember back in my day when teenage puns use to be harmless...
> 
> For instance one time I got a bowl of warm water and dipped my brothers testicles into the bowl while he was asleep.



Hand...it's supposed to be your HAND that you dip in the bowl of warm water!!!!!!
Also I think you might've unintentionally molested your brother


----------



## Alex K (Jan 25, 2017)

PoptartPresident said:


> Hand...it's supposed to be your HAND that you dip in the bowl of warm water!!!!!!
> Also I think you might've unintentionally molested your brother



Well he got a score of an 88 on an IQ test that's like a B plus. And he did a lot better than me so I wanted to pull a few harmless pranks on him


----------



## Mobius (Jan 25, 2017)

'Murrica, fuck yeah.


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Jan 27, 2017)

I love them but pawsome is my favorite too


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 27, 2017)

Some Puns I heard where from fucking
*Majira Strawberry*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Some Puns I heard where from fucking
> *Majira Strawberry*


Majira!!! He was the first Furry I saw after finding out what a Furry was. Im a fan.


----------



## Garg (Jan 27, 2017)

thanks for the seasalt on the wound.
this is the proudest moment in my life for creating this joke


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2017)

Garg said:


> thanks for the seasalt on the wound.


You're welcome!


----------



## Garg (Jan 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You're welcome!


did you even get it? xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2017)

Garg said:


> did you even get it? xD


Lol. Yeah, I got it.


----------

